

Gruber: Raining on the OpenClip Parade - nickb
http://daringfireball.net/2008/08/raining_on_the_openclip_parade

======
bootload
_"... The intent of OpenClip is fine. That there’s been so much coverage
regarding OpenClip in the past 24 hours shows just how much demand there is
for inter-application copy-and-paste. But developers would be foolish to adopt
a framework that only works today because of a loophole in iPhone OS 2.0 that
is already closed in iPhone OS 2.1. ..."_

Protects users from nasties, protects Apple. Evil in good ways and bad.

